# Simply Sunfish



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Bass are beautiful, and trout are terrific . . . . but sunfish are simply . . . . simple. This sometimes disrespected member of the fishy family is easy to catch and fun to fight. They outnumber their nautical neighbors and can keep a fly fisher busy all day long. 

The bonus bass, or occasional catfish, will sometimes dine on the sunfish fly, just to keep things from getting boring. Twice recently, I have been broken off by catfish (I suppose) so big they never came near the surface, even after several minutes of bending my rod. 

A #2 - #4 weight rod, some poppers and wolly buggers, and maybe some Matt's bugs, are all you need to catch all the fish you need to put a big smile on your face. Sunfish can be caught wading, from the bank, canoe or kayak, float tube, pontoon, . . . . you get the idea. They can be found in the city limits, in stock tanks, in lakes, rivers, and small streams. They might be anywhere from four inches to over a foot long, averaging about eight inches of fighting terror. 

Sunfish are beautiful to behold, with reds, oranges, blues, and greens not found on any artist's pallet. Most are released back into their watery wonderland, but some are destined for the dinner table. They are not called "panfish" for nothing, and a better tasting fish does not exist. Even grandma, with her apron covered with flour and shortening, could fry up a fantastic dinner with these little guys. 

So, the next time you plan a fishing trip, take the light tackle along. Toss in a couple of Prince Nymphs and Miss Prissy's, and bust a bunch of bream. You will be glad you did. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the post, Mike...love catching those little guys!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

you have me saving up for a 3wt.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

They are indeed are fun to catch on a fly rod!


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

daddyhoney said:


> you have me saving up for a 3wt.


x2

Have a couple nice little golf course ponds around here, but really think my 5-6 weight is a bit overkill.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I just bought this 3wt on Ebay. Looking to match a reel to it to chase perch.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/260845506636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I am looking at the Venture reel by G. Loomis. They are $100 at Cabelas. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I've heard them highly recommended for the salt because they hold up so well. If I recall, I believe they are actually manufactured by Shimano?


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

Worm Drowner said:


> I just bought this 3wt on Ebay. Looking to match a reel to it to chase perch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/260845506636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


pick one of these up.
http://www.allenflyfishing.com/pages/reels
very good product. i got one on my vantage.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmmm....nice reel! I decided since it's only a 3wt and I really don't anticipate needing a major league drag, to go with http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=0385&dir_id=758&group_id=768&cat_id=7628

Especially with it being on sale. This is a play around setup. My main rod & reel is a 9wt Sage Xi3 with a Bauer M5SL reel.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

What kind of line is everyone using for bream? I'm thinking Rio MainStream, but not entirely set yet.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Can't go wrong with the Orvis


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I am using the SA Mastery. Works nice.


----------

